# Free Craftsman Snowblower



## dakreb (4 mo ago)

A guy I work with has an old Craftsman snowblower with tracs he doesn’t use anymore and said I could have it. It’s been a few years since he used it but spoke highly of it, being a “beast”. He couldn’t remember what the issue with it was, but had something to do with the governor. As for what size/model he thought something like an 828 or 1028 and has a plastic shoot. 

With the given information, does anyone have any extra input, opinion or advice on this machine?

In the meantime, I’ll be sure to keep posted when he brings it to town.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Can't go too wrong for free but if it has a plastic chute it really isn't that great of a machine. The plastic chute is the begining of then making not so great machines. Usually the impeller output on these limited there performance


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ya, do your homework here on craftsman snowblowers. tons of reading.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Issues with the governor could be an expensive and time-consuming issue, as well as other things which you will surely encounter. But free is always a good starting point as long as you are mechanically inclined and have the time and tools to delve into it.

And by the way, nothing wrong with the plastic chutes, I have some with plastic chutes, and sold many ... never an issue.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

That machine was made by Murray.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Worst case, gov replacement is a couple hours and maybe $20 for the part (assuming the part is available). You will need to remove/open the engine though, so decent mechanical skills are needed. Quite likely, since a lot of folks don't understand how a gov works, that the PO just goobered it up externally attempting to "adjust" it . . .

_If_ you have the skills (and time), and all else is good, myself, I would not let a gov issue disqualify a purchase . . .


----------

